# Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?



## moddingfreaX (21. März 2008)

*Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Hey Leute!
Ich hab in meinem System das Be Quiet Straight Power 400 W drinne.
Gefällt mir optisch eig. ganz gut allerdings würde ich den hässlichen dunklen Lüfter mit einem Lüfter mit LED's tauschen.

Kann man das Netzteil einfach aufmachen und nen neuen reinmachen?
Trau mich nämlich noch net, da ein Freund auch sein Netzteil einfach mal geöffnet hat um reinzuschauen und danach hatte der PC einen Kurzschluss 

Mfg modingfreaX


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

das problemis eher das du mchtig eine gehuscht kriegen kannst wenn du das nt öffnest, da sind spannugsspitzen bis über 1000volt möglich, und das auch nachdem es vom stromnetz getrennt is...


----------



## Overlocked (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Lass die Finger von Aktion- ist nur lebensgefährlich und erreichen tust du sowieso nicht viel. KAufe dir wenn schon ein besseres Betzteil


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Schau mal und poste dann noch mal 

Ich habe selbst schon mehr als eine Handvoll NTs gemoddet - alle leben noch; ich übrigens auch 



			
				y33H@ schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung! Umbauten am Netzteil können lebensgefährlich sein - nur für Profis!*
> 
> Richtige Silent-Fanatiker setzen aber nicht auf handelsübliche Netzteile, genauer gesagt nicht auf deren verbaute Lüfter. Viele Hersteller verwenden einen 120mm Lüfter, nichts liegt also näher, als diesen gegen ein besseres Modell auszutauschen. Sieht man vom Garantieverlust (!) durch das Öffnen und den Gefahren wie einen Stromschlag (!) oder der Zerstörung des Netzteils (!) durch unsachgemäße Handhabung ab, bleibt allem voran die Frage nach der Förderleistung des Lüfters. Wer nämlich einfach nur einen langsamen Propeller verbaut, dessen Netzteil wird die nächste Crysis-Session wohl nicht überleben, mit etwas Pech reißt das den Hitzetod erleidende Stück gleich noch ein paar andere Komponenten mit ins Jenseits. Besonderes Augenmerk muss auf die vom Netzteil ausgegebenen Lüfterspannungen gelegt werden, ist etwa die Anlaufspannung sehr gering, läuft das gewünschte Lüftermodell vielleicht erst gar nicht an. Dreht ein Lüfter aufgrund der Wärmeentwicklung und der ansteigenden Spannung zu stark auf, wird es laut  Ziel verfehlt. Selbstverständlich sollte der Lüfter entkoppelt und eventuelle Lüftergitter ausrangiert werden, schließlich will man die Förderleistung erhöhen, nicht aber die Lärmentwicklung.
> 
> ...



cYa


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Also für mich (Extrem-Schrauber) ist ein Netzteil *in jedem Fall* tabu
Wie schon weiter oben klar gesagt wurde
- ist gefährlich
- bringt (eigentlich) nix

Für einen "schöneren" Venti Leib/Leben/Compi zu riskieren macht für mich keinen Sinn


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Das Risiko ist bei sorgfältigem Arbeiten extrem (um das Wort zu verwenden) gering. Bringen tut es einiges - ich lege Wert auf wirkliche Ruhe, full-passiv ist mit aktuellen Komponenten nicht drin, also wird das NT mit einem gescheiten Lüfter gemoddet; dann ist Ruhe.

_Extrem-Schrauber_, aber kein NT modden? Pffff 

cYa


----------



## darkniz (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist bei sorgfältigem Arbeiten extrem (um das Wort zu verwenden) gering. Bringen tut es einiges - ich lege Wert auf wirkliche Ruhe, full-passiv ist mit aktuellen Komponenten nicht drin, also wird das NT mit einem gescheiten Lüfter gemoddet; dann ist Ruhe.
> 
> cYa


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe auch schon bei mehreren Netzteilen die Lüfter ausgetauscht, weil sie zu laut waren und die Netzteile laufen heute noch und keine Hardware wurde beschädigt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

solang man nur den lüfter wechselt, ist nt modding doch nicht zu gefährlich ?
man langt ja weder auf die platine oder spawas oder sonstiges...
ich musste um meinen nt lüfter zu wechseln nur insgesamt 8 schrauben auf- und wieder zuschrauben.
hab des kabel zum lüfter halt ned gleich hinter der platine abgeknippst und anschließend ordentlich abisoliert.
die schraubarbeiten mit nem isolierten schraubenzieher erledigt [die schrauben waren sowieso nur aussen am nt gehäuse,welches ja auch aus metall ist und nie unter spannung steht/stehen sollte]... und jetz erzählt mir, wo da der strom den bastler grillen soll 
natürlich muss man vorsichtig vorgehn ! [stell ich auch ned in frage]


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist bei sorgfältigem Arbeiten extrem (um das Wort zu verwenden) gering. Bringen tut es einiges - ich lege Wert auf wirkliche Ruhe, full-passiv ist mit aktuellen Komponenten nicht drin, also wird das NT mit einem gescheiten Lüfter gemoddet; dann ist Ruhe.
> 
> _Extrem-Schrauber_, aber kein NT modden? Pffff
> 
> cYa


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen 

Was soll daran gefährlich sein? Kabel kappen, neues hinlöten, *gut isolieren* und fertig  (weiß ja nicht wie manche ihr NT modden?  unter Strom?  )

Kommt auf den Lüfter an aber das Ergebnis kann schon deutlich besser sein.

mfg


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Joa, aber nur, damit das NT leuchtet, den Lüfter modden? Naja, ich wills leise, wer halt unbedingt *bling bling* braucht 

Ich würde dann eher Kathoden nebendran flanschen^^

cYa


----------



## joni35 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

bin mir net ganz sicher aber wenn man den Strom wegnimmt und nochmal auf den Powerknopf drückt ist das NT doch leer weil der pc kurz angeht, alle lüfter kurz aufdrehen und dann is der ganze strom weg und das NT ist sicher

wenns falsch ist bitte korrigieren,
habs bisher immer so gemacht


----------



## y33H@ (22. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Es ist _imo_ falsch  Im NT bleiben Restspannungen in den Spulen drin ... also Vorsicht.

cYa


----------



## samuel-0815 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Wenn du es schon unbedingt machen willst, was ich persönlich nur für einen leuchti leuchti blinki blinki Lüfter nicht tun würde dann lies dir zumindest das hier mal durch, wie du die Spannung abbaust.

http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=796

MfG samuel-0815


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Ne ich glaub ich lass das dann doch mal lieber  Will ja schließlich nicht mein Leben riskieren, nur um mein NT Leuchten zu lassen


----------



## Overlocked (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Also ganz genau solltest du dein Netzteil erst kurz schließen, bevor du da irgendwo einen Eingriff vornimmst. Oder warte einen Tag... dann dürfte sich jegliche Spannung verflüchtigt haben.


----------



## MrMorse (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



der8auer schrieb:


> ... und fertig  (weiß ja nicht wie manche ihr NT modden?  unter Strom?  )



Ja, das Ding steht noch eine geraume Zeit auch ohne Netzkabel unter Strom.





y33H@ schrieb:


> Es ist _imo_ falsch  Im NT bleiben Restspannungen in den Spulen drin ... also Vorsicht.


Kondensatoren.




Overlocked schrieb:


> Also ganz genau solltest du dein Netzteil erst kurz schließen, bevor du da irgendwo einen Eingriff vornimmst.


Verrückt? Schliesse mal einen kleinen Elko von 50µF falsch gepolt an 50V an.
(Gehe aber vorher in Deckung).
Im NT sind grosse Elkos, die Dir beim Kurzschluss um die Ohren fliegen können.
Und das ist nicht lustig...
Des weiteren kannst Du einen Stromschlag kriegen, der nicht ungefährlich ist.

Aber wer es nicht lassen kann, der soll es tun. Es KANN klappen


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen
Ich sehe durchaus ein, dass man mit der nötigen Vorsicht auch ein NT modden kann (zum Bleistift es leiser zu machen)
Nur weil ich das nicht mache heisst das nicht das es unmöglich ist 
ABER
Aufwand / Nutzen ist diskutabel
UND
Es ging in der Frage darum es *schöner* zu machen
Und *das* ist in meinen Augen ein NO GO

Ausserdem kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur leise und schön NT`s


----------



## Overlocked (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



MrMorse schrieb:


> Ja, das Ding steht noch eine geraume Zeit auch ohne Netzkabel unter Strom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht verzagen Physiklehrer fragen Der meinte, das keine Gefahr mehr besteht ein NT kurz zu schließen. Gute NT sollten das aushalten


----------



## y33H@ (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

*@ MrMorse*

Du hast Recht, Kondensatoren; sry für die Falschaussage.

cYa


----------



## MrMorse (23. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen Physiklehrer fragen Der meinte, ...



Du glaubst auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet, oder?


----------



## sockednc (24. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Kurschließen, dass es Angeht, ist kein Problem und funzt bei jedem Netzteil Gefahrlos. Restspannung wird dadurch entlehrt, wenn vom Strom getrennt (Soweit ich weis).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Schau mal und poste dann noch mal
> 
> Ich habe selbst schon mehr als eine Handvoll NTs gemoddet - alle leben noch; ich übrigens auch


Oder den Schutz vom Stecker entfernen und den Fan einfach draufstecken, richtigrum natürlich 


der8auer schrieb:


> (weiß ja nicht wie manche ihr NT modden?  unter Strom?


Frag mal einen Elektriker, was man mit 'nem Kondensator machen kann, insbesondere als Stift aka Lehrling aka Azubi, dann wirst diesen Satz sicherlich kein 2. mal sagen...

Nur soviel:
Elkos sind, doof ausgedrückt, *Stromspeicher*, die speichern also El. Energie, was passiert da wohl, wenn man da anlangt??

Außerdem:

In den Primärelkos der NTs sind auch keine 230V sondern ~300V, denn wie wir ja alle wissen, mögen Elektrolyt Kondensatoren keine Verpolung und knallen u.U. ganz fürchterlich, wenn sie mit Wechselspannung betrieben werden.


sockednc schrieb:


> Kurschließen, dass es Angeht, ist kein Problem und funzt bei jedem Netzteil Gefahrlos. Restspannung wird dadurch entlehrt, wenn vom Strom getrennt (Soweit ich weis).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Sekundäre Last sinnbefreit, außerdem kanns NT durch nicht Belastung schaden nehmen (ja, richtig gelesen, es kann durch eine nicht vorhandene Last beschädigt werden!)


[highlight]Bei Niedervoltanlagen gilt:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, Finger davon lassen![/highlight] (niedervolt = Hausspannungsnet)

*Ich geh ja auch nur an Dinge bei wo Strom drauf ist!*
Deswegen hab ich die ZKD ja auch von jemanden machen lassen -> kein Strom drauf


----------



## Friday (9. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Hier wird  verbreitet, daß man ein Netzteil dadurch entladen könne, daß man irgendwelche Kontakte an den Steckern kurzschließt.
Das ist schlicht falsch.

Die Ladung (nicht Strom) auf den Eingangselkos bleibt da mehrere Stunden drauf und die Zeitdauer ist von der Konstruktion des NTs abhängig und somit durchaus stark unterschiedlich.
Wenn man dann dabeigeht und die Elkos direkt kurzschließt, dann knallt das extrem heftig und zerstört sogar die Klinge eines Schraubendrehers den man über die Kontakte hält. Wenn man dadurch auch nicht unbedingt zu Tode kommt, so kann man durch die Funken auch sein Augenlicht verlieren - oder einen Knallschaden bekommen.


----------



## darkniz (9. April 2008)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter wechseln?*

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man Gummihandschuhe anzieht? Gummi leitet keinen Strom und da die meisten Lüfter Steckverbindungen haben muss man nicht mit einem Lötkolben oder Schraubendreher im Netzteil arbeiten.


----------

